# 1995 Nissan Altima Cruise Control



## robsmith (Jun 23, 2009)

I have looked around a lot and haven't seen any with quite the same problem I seem to be having.

About 8 months ago the cruise control in my altima started to act screwy. It would engage and keep it for about 5 minutes and then release. It lasted like that for about a month and then totally quit. I don't even hear the clicking sounds that it used to make. I have checked the switch located above the brake and it appears to be normal. I have also check the vacuum and nothing seems wrong there either. I noticed at the same time, however, that my rpm gauge also started to act funny. It constantly alternates between 4 and 5 thousand rpm when I reach 60 mph. And then a few weeks later the backlights on my dash started to alternate on and off. It is on more often than off and its never really been a big deal. 

Does anyone on here have any clue as to what the fix may be? I kinda need it to work because I do a lot of driving, but don't have the funds for a new car. Heck, I can't even afford a diagnostic.

If you need more details or such, ask and I will try to give.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## robsmith (Jun 23, 2009)

It is actually 2 to 3 thousand rpm not 4 to 5 like I put.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

The cruise control problem sounds like the cruise control vacuum pump or actuator issue. The intermittent dash lights sounds like a dimmer switch issue.


----------



## mc60170 (Jul 13, 2006)

My dash lights occasionally flicker or get stuck off. Moving the dimmer wheel usually fixes the problem.

I am not sure that the CC problem is at all related to the dash lights.


----------



## robsmith (Jun 23, 2009)

What would be the best way to check the vacuum pump or the actuator?


----------



## samabhi126 (Jul 1, 2009)

I have the same problem in my Nissan Altima.


----------



## robsmith (Jun 23, 2009)

Can anyone give me any guidance here? Oh and by the way the light dimmer wheel does the trick.


----------

